# Assistant Surgeon modifier 80



## NPSDEB (Aug 9, 2017)

I just wanted to verify some things before I submitted a charge.  Is it correct that when billing with modifier 80, the assistant surgeon gets paid 16% of the allowable and the* primary surgeon's reimbursement is not affected*?  Also is it correct that the assistant surgeon does not have to dictate a separate op report but the primary surgeon has to dictate assisted by .....?  Thank you in advance for any and all help.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Aug 9, 2017)

Depending on your contract and the carrier the assistance surgeon will normally receive between 15-20% of the contract fee for the surgery.  The primary surgeon is not affected by this payment.  When the primary surgeon documents the procedure they will note the presence of the assistant surgeon and no additional documentation is required by the assistant surgeon.


----------



## daedolos (Apr 16, 2018)

How is this billed? Does the assistant surgeon bill on his own HCFA - CMS 1500 form?

Peace
?_?


----------

